

Best changelog ever - KonradKlause
https://admin.fedoraproject.org/updates/F14/FEDORA-2011-12302

======
booyaaah
THIS ERRATA IS CLASSIFIED MAGINOT BLUE STARS. YOU DO NOT POSSESS NECESSARY
CLEARANCE TO VIEW FULL ERRATA. VIEW REDACTED ERRATA (Y/N)? Y

------
booyaaah
c ulso: <http://www.spinics.net/lists/fedora-testing/msg102441.html>

